# Berkley Cook Off Scores



## WalterSC (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok if anybody is interested here are the final scores from the SCBA website :


Berkeley BBQ Judging Results 2005
Moncks Corner


Ribs 
Name ................................... Score
Palmetto BBQ ......................44.85
Taste of Wondo.................... 44.04
Raymond Taylor ..................43.30
Randy Todd ..........................43.10
IGA ......................................41.15
Mack Wilson ........................40.76
Al Wright ..............................39.36
Gates Rubber ........................39.17
Burbage BBQ ........................38.55
Southern Q & Stew ...............38.08

 Chicken 
Name ...................................... Score
Randy Todd ............................44.61
Southern Q & Stew .................43.23
Bobby Caison .........................42.50
Mack Russell ...........................42.20
Gates Rubber.......................... 41.74
Raymond Taylor .....................41.44
Taste of Wondo .......................41.23
Allen & Taylor ..........................40.63
Palmetto BBQ ..........................39.02
Burbage BBQ ..............................DQ
Chicken Undone


----------

